# Hair helper I found



## Suz7 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been losing hair for three years. Finally found thyroid issue, hyper, that may be the cause. My hairdresser commented on the change in texture and thinning. Horrible!

I have been using a product called "Extreme Anti-Snap" by Redken. I think my hair's texture had changed so much that it was brittle and breaking off. Some from roots too, though. This has helped reduce the breakage. I still lose some from the root but I have noticed improvement. My hair is not as dry, brittle, and seems healthier.

I am sharing this because I have been struggling for so long and this is the only thing that has helped at all. Please share any products you have found that may help. I am open to any suggestions. What a trial all this is!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Suz7 said:


> I have been losing hair for three years. Finally found thyroid issue, hyper, that may be the cause. My hairdresser commented on the change in texture and thinning. Horrible!
> 
> I have been using a product called "Extreme Anti-Snap" by Redken. I think my hair's texture had changed so much that it was brittle and breaking off. Some from roots too, though. This has helped reduce the breakage. I still lose some from the root but I have noticed improvement. My hair is not as dry, brittle, and seems healthier.
> 
> I am sharing this because I have been struggling for so long and this is the only thing that has helped at all. Please share any products you have found that may help. I am open to any suggestions. What a trial all this is!


My hair is in a terrible state. I am debating whether to get it cut really short. My hairdresser has commented on the changes too. She is baffled as to what to do. I happen to have some anti snap and will give it a try. I have been considering trying to add coconut oil to my diet to help. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

For my entire adult life, my hair has looked and felt more like Nabisco Shredded Wheat than actual human hair. It's crazy. It's definitely not thinning though (but I did lose some earlier this year after TT, after starting on replacement thyroid hormone). My hair is thick, coarse, and ugly most days. 

I would like something that makes my hair look flowing and silky...like a lot of women's hair. Does the Anti-Snap help with that? If so, I'll order an entire case of it!  Almost every day, I put oil in my hair. Usually baby oil, but on rare occasions when I let that run out, I have put vegetable oil in it. It helps with the dryness and frizz, and the combo of oil plus running a straigtening iron on it usually makes it look less like Shredded Wheat.

On more than one occasion, I've thought about getting an extremely short hairstyle, like an inch of spiky hair. Many black women look awesome with that cut, and when I see it, I always want to try it. But since I'm not black, and I'm afraid I'll look too much like a guy, and I'm still scarred from the time I asked for a really short-ish cut and ended up with a mullett, I just can't get myself to try again. 

But enough about me...thanks for the helpful hint!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just checked the ingredients of my bottle of anti-snap and it contains hydrolized (sic?) wheat protein, darn....another day with the hair helmet. At least, I have hair.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I just checked the ingredients of my bottle of anti-snap and it contains hydrolized (sic?) wheat protein, darn....another day with the hair helmet. At least, I have hair.


That darn wheat! Dang~!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been using Nexxus Botanoil shampoo. It has actually made my hair feel silky.
Sharon


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharon said:


> I've been using Nexxus Botanoil shampoo. It has actually made my hair feel silky.
> Sharon


oooohhhhh... good to know! I'll look for that.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sharon said:


> I've been using Nexxus Botanoil shampoo. It has actually made my hair feel silky.
> Sharon


Thanks for that tip! Mine feels, and looks, like straw. TYVM!


----------

